# Help IDing little white/brown bugs in Basement



## JustChecking (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

First, thanks for your help. I've found these little bugs in my basement (lots of them turns out) and was hopeful to learn what they were in order to tackle them optimally.

From what I can tell, if I'm right, when they're very young they're mostly transparent. They don't fly, just crawl around - the older ones seem to be "brownish" and are able to jump a little when threatened, though not far (seen in video).

I can't take a picture unfortunately, my camera craps out when I get "close enough" to get a decent shot. I'd say they're 2-3mm in size. Looks like they have 6 legs and 2 antennae.

Their appearance seems to have catapulted the count of spiders in my basement, which is what led to the closer investigation that revealed these bugs.

They seem to hide near/under 2x4s. Maybe they like wood? Don't seem to find them in the open floor areas. Floor is sealed concrete.

Here's a video of the little buggers.
http://youtu.be/vEVbY5Yf1KA
(uploading just now, should be ready in a sec)


----------



## loubugs (Dec 1, 2012)

Couldn't see the video (you removed it), but could be springtails. Typical moisture loving creatures. Technically aren't insects but do have 6 legs.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look like one of these?
http://www.asktheexterminator.com/Crickets/Camelback_Crickets.shtml


----------

